# The "Cost" of the Cross



## D. Paul (Mar 29, 2005)

This recently struck me as somewhat odd even though I think I've heard it for years:

_"We'll never comprehend what the Cross cost God"_

I've heard it from individuals, in songs that are sung and from the pulpit. Tell me, how can we think of the infinite God ever being diminished or enhanced? Did the Cross actually cost Him? I have a hard time saying anything but "Never!"

Are we to consider that Christ's death "took something" from God?

Am I making something of nothing? Your thoughts please.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 29, 2005)

I sympathize with your post. Our church on occasion sings "I'll never know, how much it costs, to see my sins upon that cross." Of course WE know how much it cost...it cost Jesus his life! A sinless life, an unjust death for us!

How much did it cost God? In some sense, it did cost the theanthropos (God-man) his life. Otherwise it could not be considered a "sacrifice." 

However, did it diminish God in and of himself? It couldn't. In fact, I would say it EXALTED him. On the cross, he was high and lifted up. "Yet it PLEASED the LORD to bruise Him" (Isaiah 53:10). Ultimately, this worked to magnify and glorify God's gracy and mercy.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2005)

Christ is God. Any cost to Christ is a cost to God.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Christ is God. Any cost to Christ is a cost to God.



Yes, I understand that vital point. However, my intent of the Q, if I may restate it, is this:

When we consider "cost" it always assumes a diminishing resource. Even though Christ, in his humanity, sacrificed his life - the ultimate "cost"! - he never suffered the loss of deity as he is now sitting at the right hand of the Father. God the Father, the Economic Trinity suffered no "loss" or cost, at least in that sense. May I say it that way?

So, Fred, do you think I am attempting to make something out of nothing? Again, it just seems an odd expression.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Christ never suffered the loss of deity. But then that is not what the statement says. You can suffer a cost, and yet not lose your personhood. Part of the cost - the greatest part - was the time when our Lord cried, "My God, My God, why have you foresaken me."


----------



## andreas (Mar 29, 2005)

***When we consider "cost" it always assumes a diminishing resource. Even though Christ, in his humanity, sacrificed his life - the ultimate "cost"! - he never suffered the loss of deity as he is now sitting at the right hand of the Father***

"For He hath made Him to be sin for US, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in Him." 2 Corinthians 5:21

God made Christ, the one who knew no sin, to be SIN.That's the cost.
andreas.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the important thing to do in this case is separate the concept of "loss" from "cost." God lost nothing when Christ died. But it certainly cost something, in the sense of an *exchange.*

Gentlefolks, get out your economics textbooks. When you buy something, technically there is no loss involved, simply an exchange, at an agreed upon rate. Your attitude is really not involved, provided the exchange is not coerced. As long as no-one is twisting your arm, in a free exchange, you have decided that the price (in money plus urgency) is equal in value at the moment you trade.

There was a "price" to be paid for sin. The "wages" of sin is death. In this sense, then, Christ was made the recipient of those wages. He received _as God_ (& Man) _from God_ the infinite indignation of the offended deity.

Christ's death was certainly the most expensive exchange transaction in the history of the universe. It was not "priceless," it was infinitely costly.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I think the important thing to do in this case is separate the concept of "loss" from "cost." God lost nothing when Christ died. But it certainly cost something, in the sense of an *exchange.*
> 
> Gentlefolks, get out your economics textbooks. When you buy something, technically there is no loss involved, simply an exchange, at an agreed upon rate. Your attitude is really not involved, provided the exchange is not coerced. As long as no-one is twisting your arm, in a free exchange, you have decided that the price (in money plus urgency) is equal in value at the moment you trade.
> ...



That is an excellent point Bruce!

Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 30, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 30, 2005)

So then, the line of the song that Jeff offered "I'll never know, how much it costs, to see my sins upon that cross." is an "allowable" statement of the idea? I guess I still like the concept of the _exchange_ as a more accurate way of stating it. But thanks to all.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> So then, the line of the song that Jeff offered "I'll never know, how much it costs, to see my sins upon that cross." is an "allowable" statement of the idea? I guess I still like the concept of the _exchange_ as a more accurate way of stating it. But thanks to all.



I believe that in a sense we can emphatically say YES, we know how much it cost "to see our sins upon that cross", it cost Jesus, a perfect man coming to earth, living a sinless life, dying a sinners death, etc., etc.

However, will we every comprehend the deep cachism there was when the Father turned his back on his only begotten? Probably not.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> So then, the line of the song that Jeff offered "I'll never know, how much it costs, to see my sins upon that cross." is an "allowable" statement of the idea? I guess I still like the concept of the _exchange_ as a more accurate way of stating it. But thanks to all.



Yes.

Remember that there was an exchange, but it was not like me exchanging cash for a car, in which both parties benefit. Christ was made a curse for us. There was a cost, and it is important to be reminded of that.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 31, 2005)

May that ever be the reminder! Amen.
This is why I love this forum. Great men and women with keen theological minds driving one another toward living out that theology! I am blessed by your responses!

Fred, may I say I have also come to greatly appreciate your posts. They are always thoughtful and sound.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> May that ever be the reminder! Amen.
> This is why I love this forum. Great men and women with keen theological minds driving one another toward living out that theology! I am blessed by your responses!
> 
> Fred, may I say I have also come to greatly appreciate your posts. They are always thoughtful and sound.



Donald,

Thanks for the kind words. I also very much enjoy the forum.

By the way - you are near my old stomping grounds in Ohio (we were near Akron). I vaguely knew the OPC pastor in Mansfield (who is now an OPC Home Missions director), Larry Oldaker I think was his name. He was a good friend of a PCA pastor friend of mine.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 31, 2005)

You've made reference to this area before. If I recall, you were travelling in a snowstorm toward Cleveland? 

Someday, maybe you'll swing through ol' Mansfield. Love to sit over a pot of coffee & pick your brain!


----------

